# Hapkido class tonight...



## FearlessFreep (Oct 27, 2006)

...was pretty intense.

Friday nights is the advanced class which occasionally includings various forms of sparring.

So we started out with one poor guy in the center and the rest of us rotatiing in.  Only body shots with hands were allowed; full contact.  After this for awhile we started rotaing out where one person would simply throw a left hand jab and the other would slip and counter with a right reverse punch to the face.  Maybe half to three quarter power.  Then we opened the rules to head and body hand strikes and takedowns.

Then it was 'anything goes'.  Punches, kicks, takedowns, groundfighting.  Wow was it a lot of fun, but I'm a bit bruised up.  I don't like ground fighting but my ground defense and counters are improving and my long range kicking stood me in good stead.   Some of the guys in class are good on the ground and have prior MMA and Judo experience so it's a challenege going in with them knowing that's what they want to do.

It's probably not normal Hapkido and probably closer to MMA, but I'm actually trying to remember some of my more traditional Hapkido training as far as body position and mechanics because I think it could be very applicable.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds like a great class!  The advanced jujitsu classes I go to do something very similar now and then.  Lots of fun and great training, but boy, it can wear you out quick!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds likw it was a fun class and a great workout


----------



## Paul B (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds like you had some fun,Jay!

While I wouldn't call it quite "normal" Hapkido..it still teaches some very useful skills.

A fun practice method to add in is to practice getting locks and sweeps/reap only off a clinch at close to full speed..leads to some re-thinking the old grab 'em and toss 'em mentality.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

It is great to get away from the standard norm now and then.  Sounds like it was a great and fun fun fun class.


----------



## DerekHKD (Oct 31, 2006)

We do a similar drill every once in a rare while.  One person is in the middle and everyone else is standing around them in a circle.  Then one by one they would come at you at any angle and the you had to do a throw or joint lock.  It was really cool because as soon as you threw one person someone was grabbing you again.  So you had to react without thinking.  I think these kind of drills are very helpful and fun!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 7, 2006)

_ne person is in the middle and everyone else is standing around them in a circle. Then one by one they would come at you at any angle and the you had to do a throw or joint lock. It was really cool because as soon as you threw one person someone was grabbing you again. So you had to react without thinking. I think these kind of drills are very helpful and fun!_

Actually there is a similar drill in a different class; random attacks from one or more people.  I haven't done it yet, but it sounds interesting


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 14, 2006)

Tis morning we did an interesting drill.  It was a pretty simple drill.  We had been working particular techniques for countering an attack.    It includes reverse punches and front kicks but also a number of shoves and grabs from the front, back and side.  So this morning ne person stood in the middle and closed their eyes and another classmate (there were six orthers of us) would attack from a random direction and you had to respond *with*  the proper technique.  It was tricky because your brain would freeze or you would improvise and we were working on how fast you could recognize the threat and stay focused enough to react in a controlled and deliberate fashion


----------

